# 2 Mega Rare Birds from Alaska



## Glenn Bartley (Jun 26, 2018)

Last week I got insanely lucky while shooting in northern Alaska and was able to photograph noy only Ross's Gull but also Yellow-billed Loon.

So lucky!!!!

Glenn


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 26, 2018)

These are great shots; thanks for posting!


----------



## rpt (Jun 27, 2018)

Excellent shots! What gear did you use and what time of the day was it?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2018)

Getting to see them and shoot them is a thrill but getting that quality of shots takes it a notch higher. Wow.

Jack


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 27, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Getting to see them and shoot them is a thrill but getting that quality of shots takes it a notch higher. Wow.
> 
> Jack



This!

Jack is right -- simply stunning work.


----------



## JuanMa (Jun 27, 2018)

SPLENDID!


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 27, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## lion rock (Jun 27, 2018)

Admirable!
-r


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2018)

Beautiful. Great shot, Glenn.


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2018)

Superlative photos!!! Very, very well done.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jun 27, 2018)

Very nice images! Lucky you - not in the quality of the photos, because your skill/knowledge shows, but rather in the sighting of these two! And thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice pictures. Surprised there isn't still snow up there


----------



## AlanF (Jun 27, 2018)

rpt said:


> Excellent shots! What gear did you use and what time of the day was it?



It will be interesting to see if he answers your questions - I don't recall him ever coming back after posting to answer. He is very good.


----------



## stevelee (Jun 27, 2018)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 27, 2018)

AlanF said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent shots! What gear did you use and what time of the day was it?
> ...



Probably his 600mm and 7d2 or 5d4. With a little fill flash.


----------



## ISv (Jun 27, 2018)

Feeling my face getting red and my eyes wet... What else to say?


----------



## docsmith (Jun 28, 2018)

ethanz said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...




You can check by downloading and checking the exif information was still attached.

The last image:

7DII, 840 mm, 1/400, f/8 ISO 320

The dimensions could compressing during processing, cropping or both, but it is 1,490 x 997.

If Glenn does come back around....excellent work....


----------



## ethanz (Jun 28, 2018)

docsmith said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



So 600 with the 1.4x


----------



## DSP121 (Jun 28, 2018)

Wow!
Great shots... 
Thanks for uploading these images.


----------



## docsmith (Jun 28, 2018)

ethanz said:


> So 600 with the 1.4x



On a crop body, yes. 1,344 mm equivalent on FF. But, for that resolution, even with cropping, quick guess 30-50 yards away.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 29, 2018)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Last week I got insanely lucky while shooting in northern Alaska and was able to photograph noy only Ross's Gull but also Yellow-billed Loon.



The gull is is good, but the loon is WOW!

Fantastic shot!


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Jun 30, 2018)

rpt said:


> Excellent shots! What gear did you use and what time of the day was it?



7D mk II and 600mm. 

Around 5am


----------



## rpt (Jul 1, 2018)

Glenn Bartley said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent shots! What gear did you use and what time of the day was it?
> ...


Thank you!

Wow 5 am.


----------



## greger (Jul 1, 2018)

Those are really nice pictures! I am jealous! Well done!


----------

